# LYFT ending Express drive in Chicago



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

I just received an email from Lyft stating that the Express drive program is ending June 15th. That's some BS.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lovelly1 said:


> I just received an email from Lyft stating that the Express drive program is ending June 15th. That's some BS.


They're doing you a favor. Blessing in disguise.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> They're doing you a favor. Blessing in disguise.


Not really. That's a day, maybe 2 days max of work to not have smelly nasty asses in my personal vehicle.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Goodbye Lyft Express Drive!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lovelly1 said:


> I just received an email from Lyft stating that the Express drive program is ending June 15th. That's some BS.


Don't worry. They're at this very moment working on a program to **** you even deeper and harder.


----------



## Ad nauseam (Sep 22, 2017)

I used used express drive rental for half of my U/L, well Lyft mostly ride-share "career?"
Talk about a double edged sword. 

Half of that time as a renter I felt like the smartest driver in the world, half not so much.

I got in early back when it was a damn near secret dark web kinda signed up and you didn't know whether there was even a program and it damn sure didn't know if you were talking the bus back home from the airport hertz location.

Sometimes if was blanking fantastic. Other times gut wrenching nightmare.

When I used it, I needed it and was glad it was there.

I am not sad, if confirmed it is gone. It must be terrible to make it with that monkey on your back. 

better off without the wheels.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Hertz filing bankruptcy &#128077;
*Hertz* recently laid off about 10,000 employees in North America as the pandemic depressed travel. *Hertz*Global Holdings Inc. is preparing for a possible *bankruptcy* filing after the rental-car company failed to make lease payments to preserve cash amid the Covid-19 pandemic, according to people familiar with the matter.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

As @mbd wrote, this is Hertz shutting it down because they can no longer provide the cars. In Chicago, Express Drive was provided exclusively through Hertz. Many other markets also have/only have Flexdrive:

Atlanta _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Austin, TX _(Flexdrive)_
Baltimore _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Boston _(Hertz)_
Charlotte, NC _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Chicago _(Hertz)_
Cleveland _(Hertz)_
Dallas_ (Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Denver _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Detroit _(Flexdrive)_
Fort Worth, TX _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Houston _(Flexdrive)_
Las Vegas _(Hertz)_
Los Angeles _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Miami _(Hertz)_
Nashville, TN _(Hertz)_
New Orleans _(Hertz)_
New York City _(Flexdrive)_
Virginia Beach / Hampton Roads / Norfolk, VA _(Flexdrive)_
Oakland, CA _(Flexdrive)_
Orange County, CA _(Hertz)_
Orlando, FL _(Hertz)_
Philadelphia _(Flexdrive)_
Phoenix _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Pittsburgh _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Portland, OR _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Providence, RI _(Flexdrive)_
Raleigh-Durham, NC _(Hertz)_
Richmond, VA _(Hertz)_
Sacramento, CA _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
Salt Lake City _(Hertz)_
San Antonio, TX _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
San Diego _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
San Francisco _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
San Jose, CA _(Hertz)_
Seattle _(Hertz, Flexdrive)_
Tacoma, WA _(Hertz)_
Tampa Bay, FL _(Hertz)_
Washington, D.C. _(Flexdrive, Hertz)_
That said, if you're renting through Hertz in any market, you'll probably also be toast (this should be nationwide), and with Lyft Hubs shuttered, you can't re-enroll through Flexdrive.

I suppose we'll have lots of related threads get started in the different city forums soon, once folks realize..


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

When I first considered Express Drive (Chicago), it was 75 rides a week for a free car. Last time I checked, it was up to 145 rides per week. Glad I didn't give in to that temptation!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If airport pax traffic is off 90%............expect the car rental and hotel bizz to suffer accordingly.


----------



## HiDuuken (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah we got the same notice in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale area....we have til 6/26/20 to return the cars


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

This is just Lyft bailing out, not Hertz. Lyft and Uber probably both lose money on car rentals but deal with it anyway in order to get more desparate ants on the road. But now there's no need for that so Lyft decided to stop subsidizing the Hertz rentals because they've got enough drivers who don't rent.

Uber is still carrying on as the dominant market leader. If you're not deactivated with Uber it's easy to just pick up an Uber Hertz rental and use it for Lyft.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Grubermax said:


> This is just Lyft bailing out, not Hertz. Lyft and Uber probably both lose money on car rentals but deal with it anyway in order to get more desparate ants on the road. But now there's no need for that so Lyft decided to stop subsidizing the Hertz rentals because they've got enough drivers who don't rent.
> 
> Uber is still carrying on as the dominant market leader. If you're not deactivated with Uber it's easy to just pick up an Uber Hertz rental and use it for Lyft.


Posting about things you have no clue of runs you the risk of proving in public that you're ignorant; and proud of it.

Look up the two largest unsecured creditors in Hertz' bankruptcy. One of them is Lyft, Inc.

Anything else you know nothing about that you feel you wanna educate us on?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It might have something to do with Hertz owing Lyft 18 million dollars as listed in their bankruptcy petition.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Posting about things you have no clue of runs you the risk of proving in public that you're ignorant; and proud of it.
> 
> Look up the two largest unsecured creditors in Hertz' bankruptcy. One of them is Lyft, Inc.
> 
> Anything else you know nothing about that you feel you wanna educate us on?


How does digging deeper into Hertz's situation change anything I said? I just looked in my Uber Driver app and it says I can rent a car from either Avis or Hertz today if I want. This is exactly what I posted(well not the Avis part and also I posted without double checking my app, I only checked just now) so if anyone who rents through Lyft and reads my post needs to rent a car they can use Uber if they have a driver account.

I looked into renting through both Uber and Lyft a long time ago and as far as I remember they do not restrict who you drive for, you could use them for both if you wanted to. At least back then.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lovelly1 said:


> Not really. That's a day, maybe 2 days max of work to not have smelly nasty asses in my personal vehicle.


2 days of work just to rent a car? That's silly.


----------



## HiDuuken (Apr 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 2 days of work just to rent a car? That's silly.


Silly? Somebody throws up in the car. So what it's not my car. Tires need to be replaced. They do it. No need to shop for insurance. No need to hide that I'm doing rideshare from an insurance company either. Oil change. They pay for it. Somebody totals the car; it's not my 'baby'.

Look I'm not going to sit here and say there's no drawback to renting. But to call it silly may be a little short sighted. If a person can make it work, then it works for them.

My summary from Lyft said i paid just under $13,000 in total rental payments for 2019. I drove either a 2016 or 2017 Optima, Sportage, Journey, Altima, Sonata throughout that whole year. Tell me which one you can by for $13K (Less than 100K miles)?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HiDuuken said:


> Silly? Somebody throws up in the car. So what it's not my car. Tires need to be replaced. They do it. No need to shop for insurance. No need to hide that I'm doing rideshare from an insurance company either. Oil change. They pay for it. Somebody totals the car; it's not my 'baby'.
> 
> Look I'm not going to sit here and say there's no drawback to renting. But to call it silly may be a little short sighted. If a person can make it work, then it works for them.


Yes, those are indeed the benefits of renting a car. However, you pay a hefty, hefty price for those benefits. If it's worth it to you then fair enough; it's your money. But for me personally to piss that money up the wall would be silly - I'd rather have that extra money in my bank account rather than in Hertz'.


> My summary from Lyft said i paid just under $13,000 in total rental payments for 2019. I drove either a 2016 or 2017 Optima, Sportage, Journey, Altima, Sonata throughout that whole year. Tell me which one you can by for $13K?


Lol, but you didn't buy a car. You rented the car for $13k and it still belongs to someone else.


----------



## HiDuuken (Apr 15, 2017)

You miss the point. You can't buy those model year cars for that amount of money with less than 100K miles on them. Not from a dealership, anyway. $13K gets you a compact car.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It costs roughly $6000 a year in depreciation to drive a "regular" new car with the standard 12,000 miles per year. To that you have to add the insurance and the maintenance and possibly some interest. 

When you add those numbers together you probably aren't far from the 13K that HiDuuken paid to rent. 

In additional he drove more than 12,000 miles a year. Those extra miles would need to be added to the cost of an owned vehicle.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

This logic makes Uber happy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> Don't worry. They're at this very moment working on a program to @@@@ you even deeper and harder.


These rideshare rentals are of questionable ethics, but I think that as long as there are punters willing to spend $1,100 per month to rent an Altima then I think it is (was?) a pretty good business to be in.

I had thought about buying a couple of hooptie Priuses and renting them out at $200 bucks a week. I'd have drivers queueing at my door for them at that price but I'm not sure if it would be worth the hassle.



HiDuuken said:


> You miss the point. You can't buy those model year cars for that amount of money with less than 100K miles on them. Not from a dealership, anyway. $13K gets you a compact car.


No point missed. You may not be able to buy a 2018 Altima for $13,000, but you're not buying a car when you rent, either. It's not a like-for-like comparison. You're trying to compare apples to oranges - paying $13,000 in fees for one year's use of a vehicle (apples) vs purchasing an asset (oranges).

If I pay $1500 monthly rent a house that is worth $200,000 then the yearly rent would be $18,000, and I could say that you can't buy that house for $18,000. Which would be a true and very obvious statement but ultimately useless - paying an extremely high rental in relation to the value of the asset being rented is not an optimal decision financially. By the same token, paying $13,000 per year to rent a 1 year old car with 30,000 miles on it that is worth $20,000 is also not an optimal decision financially.

But no judgments - if your own personal assessment of the value get in exchange for the rental fees makes it worth it then more power to you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> These rideshare rentals are of questionable ethics, but I think that as long as there are punters willing to spend $1,100 per month to rent an Altima then I think it is (was?) a pretty good business to be in.
> 
> I had thought about buying a couple of hooptie Priuses and renting them out at $200 bucks a week. I'd have drivers queueing at my door for them at that price but I'm not sure if it would be worth the hassle.
> 
> ...


Think back to the last few times you were in your local airport Pig Pen lot.

How many of those dregs of society would you want driving anything you own?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You're trying to compare apples to oranges - paying $13,000 in fees for one year's use of a vehicle (apples) vs purchasing an asset (oranges).
> 
> If I pay $1500 monthly rent a house that is worth $200,000 then the yearly rent would be $18,000, and I could say that you can't buy that house for $18,000.


Yes, and a house is real property, whereas a vehicle is a depreciable asset. And since you can't tell the difference, I don't put much value in your financial acumen.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Yes, and a house is real property, whereas a vehicle is a depreciable asset. And since you can't tell the difference, I don't put much value in your financial acumen.


Lol, looks like you need to take Accounting 101 - you're a bit confused. Both houses (property) and cars are real assets. Real assets are tangible assets such as property, buildings, cars and other equipment. Some real assets are depreciable - cars and equipment for example - and other real assets are not depreciable, such as land and property.

The fact that owner's equity in a car used for Uber decreases while owner's equity in a house generally increases has nothing to do with it. The (seemingly elusive) illustrative point is that in both cases the concept of equity makes buying over renting the better choice financially.

And since you don't know what a real asset is, I don't put any value on your financial acumen.

I'm a management accountant by trade. You're not going to school me on types of asset.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The fact that owner's equity in a car used for Uber decreases while owner's equity in a house generally increases has nothing to do with it.


I mean, I could let that stand un-commented, but there are more dim lights on here like you, so it necessary to point out that's exactly what you were doing: lumping in a non-depreciating asset with a highly-depreciating asset, particularly if that vehicle is used for rideshare.

It's fortunate you have driving a car left as a career option, because that "mmgt accountant" avenue looks pretty shut for you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> I mean, I could let that stand un-commented, but there are more dim lights on here like you, so it necessary to point out that's exactly what you were doing: lumping in a non-depreciating asset with a highly-depreciating asset, particularly if that vehicle is used for rideshare.


Yes, Einstein, that's exactly what I did. I drew a parallel between two real assets - one depreciating and one non-depreciating. The parallel is valid because spending money to acquire owner equity in a rideshare car asset is generally better for profit than renting, in the same way that buying a house is generally better for personal wealth than renting. This is valid _regardless_ _of whether owner equity trends up (house) or down (rideshare car). _Yes, the rideshare vehicle asset does depreciate and the owner's equity in this asset depreciates, but it depreciates_ at a low enough rate that it still makes sense to buy over renting._

Evidently this basic, basic concept goes straight over your head. I've repeated it twice now and you still don't understand it. There are many free basic accounting tutorials on available on the internet which would be suitable for your level of knowledge. The best thing for you to do would be to go through a couple and, once you have a basic grounding in accounting, _then_ come back and ask any questions.

I can't teach someone with such a rudimentary grasp on the material. I will be unable to address any more of your comments until they make at least a modicum of sense.

By the way, the abbreviation is "mgmt", not "mmgt".


----------



## HiDuuken (Apr 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, Einstein, that's exactly what I did. I drew a parallel between two real assets - one depreciating and one non-depreciating. The parallel is valid because spending money to acquire owner equity in a rideshare car asset is generally better for profit than renting, in the same way that buying a house is generally better for personal wealth than renting. This is valid _regardless_ _of whether owner equity trends up (house) or down (rideshare car). _Yes, the rideshare vehicle asset does depreciate and the owner's equity in this asset depreciates, but it depreciates_ at a low enough rate that it still makes sense to buy over renting._
> 
> Evidently this basic, basic concept goes straight over your head. I've repeated it twice now and you still don't understand it. There are many free basic accounting tutorials on available on the internet which would be suitable for your level of knowledge. The best thing for you to do would be to go through a couple and, once you have a basic grounding in accounting, _then_ come back and ask any questions.
> 
> ...


Both a house as well as a car are LIABILITIES before they are assets. And if you are financing either, you don't own them, your creditor does. They just let you hold them while you pay it off. And let something happen to them while you're still financing, it's your responsibility. But miss a few payments on the car or insurance or taxes. Then you find out who they really belong to.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

HiDuuken said:


> Silly? Somebody throws up in the car. So what it's not my car. Tires need to be replaced. They do it. No need to shop for insurance. No need to hide that I'm doing rideshare from an insurance company either. Oil change. They pay for it. Somebody totals the car; it's not my 'baby'.
> 
> Look I'm not going to sit here and say there's no drawback to renting. But to call it silly may be a little short sighted. If a person can make it work, then it works for them.
> 
> My summary from Lyft said i paid just under $13,000 in total rental payments for 2019. I drove either a 2016 or 2017 Optima, Sportage, Journey, Altima, Sonata throughout that whole year. Tell me which one you can by for $13K (Less than 100K miles)?


Holy crap! Math and simple finance is definitely not your strongest suit. Starting every single week $250 in the hole is just unimaginable.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

HiDuuken said:


> Silly? Somebody throws up in the car. So what it's not my car. Tires need to be replaced. They do it. No need to shop for insurance. No need to hide that I'm doing rideshare from an insurance company either. Oil change. They pay for it. Somebody totals the car; it's not my 'baby'.
> 
> Look I'm not going to sit here and say there's no drawback to renting. But to call it silly may be a little short sighted. If a person can make it work, then it works for them.
> 
> My summary from Lyft said i paid just under $13,000 in total rental payments for 2019. I drove either a 2016 or 2017 Optima, Sportage, Journey, Altima, Sonata throughout that whole year. Tell me which one you can by for $13K (Less than 100K miles)?


More than happy to sell you one as long as you agree to sign the pink slip back over to me in 12 months , which is exactly what you have done . Not to mention gas .......................


----------

